# Bc Seed King Is Garbage!!



## HydroKush (Jul 29, 2007)

i sent out a international money order to BC seed king on "july 7th" i still have not got it yet. i am a very angry customer what do they take months to get here? or wtf man. i sent them an email to their customer service and they said "thank you for your order , your product will be shiped out in the next 24 hours"..lol my ass So when i decide to email them my money order gets their that second?..i am fuckin pissed off at the moment. Bc Seed king has stolen my 60 dollars..oh yeah i am in the U.S. and they are in canada. fuck them!..im ordering from dr chronic once i get some $


----------



## dursky (Jul 29, 2007)

I got mine in a week


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 29, 2007)

That sucks bro! I'm sorry to hear that, anyone else have problems with these guys?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 29, 2007)

Not at all. I always get my order plus extra seeds. I've used them 4 times this year alone. Now AMS that's a different story.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep I got my purps/free fem. buddha in 3 days . Long as they germ ok I consider BC Seedking a good company.


----------



## HydroKush (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah well goin on a fuckin month..


----------



## wafflehouselover (Aug 1, 2007)

i had to wait that long, not only that but i was way dissapointed in the quality of their seeds.


----------



## HydroKush (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah just got my feminized buddah and 16 purps ...buddah was free long 1 month shipping but there here now and i will germinate them in distilled ph 5.4 water with 1 drop of superthrive. i will soke a paper towel in this water and place the seeds in the towel in a ziplock bag wait till i see a tail them place into soaked rockwool cubes .


----------



## LocoMonkey (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my seeds in 4 days after they got the money.


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 1, 2007)

HydroKush said:


> yeah just got my feminized buddah and 16 purps ...buddah was free long 1 month shipping but there here now and i will germinate them in distilled ph 5.4 water with 1 drop of superthrive. i will soke a paper towel in this water and place the seeds in the towel in a ziplock bag wait till i see a tail them place into soaked rockwool cubes .


I just ordered, how far did they have to go that it took one month or was it a delay? 

Also has anybody grown the fem buddha? How Stable?
Thanks for any info


----------



## HydroKush (Aug 7, 2007)

i am starting my grow journal soon Check it out its gonna be Fem Buddah and purps. peace


----------



## olds442 (Aug 7, 2007)

so you did get them right on i live in BC and sometimes it take a long time to get shit from the US its the stupid borders there so slow at everything canada and usa


----------



## Bonnaroo (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my seeds three days later. And extra seeds at that.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 7, 2007)

*Not at all. I always get my order plus extra seeds. I've used them 4 times this year alone. Now AMS that's a different story.

*_What's up with AMS? I noticed on BCseeds, that when you click on indoor seeds it shoots you over to AMS..WTF? Do people have problems with AMS?_


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 8, 2007)

DUDE I LOVE THIS SITe
IM gonna order sum fuckin seeds now.. thanks 2 all you ppl who said positive shit about that site.. THANKS!


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 8, 2007)

*DUDE I LOVE THIS SITe
IM gonna order sum fuckin seeds now.. thanks 2 all you ppl who said positive shit about that site.. THANKS!

*_What site are you ordering from?_


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 8, 2007)

bc seed king.. i gotta get sum $$ first


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> *Not at all. I always get my order plus extra seeds. I've used them 4 times this year alone. Now AMS that's a different story.*
> 
> _What's up with AMS? I noticed on BCseeds, that when you click on indoor seeds it shoots you over to AMS..WTF? Do people have problems with AMS?_


AMS SUCKS, I ORDERED FROM THERE AND ANOTHER PLACE THE SAME DAY. THE OTHERS ARRIVED 11 DAYS LATER. STARTED EMAILING AMS ON DAY 14, WAS TOLD TIME AND AGAIN TO GIVE IT TIME. AFTER A MONTH THEY SAID I'D HAVE TO SEND AN EXTRA 15.00 IN A B-DAY CARD, I WAS ALREADY 166.00 IN THE HOLE, SO I SENT IT, NEVER GOT SHIT AND NOW THEY DON'T EVEN ANSWER MY EMAILS. THEY'RE A FUCKING RIPOFF AND I CAN'T SEE WHY WHOMEVER RUNS ROLLITUP LET'S THEM ADVERTISE ON HERE WHEN IT'S KNOWN THER'RE BEATING PEOPLE OUT OF THEIR MONEY. MAYBE THERE'S MORE THAN ONE HAND IN THJE COOKIE JAR. I EVEN RAN A THREAD ON HERE ABOUT IT, 213 VIEWED IT, 7 REPLIED AND ALL HAD BEEN BEAT. I SENT THIS INFO TO ROLLITUP AND AMS. BUT, AS U SEE, AMS STILL HAS AN AD ON HERE, AND AMS IS STILL BEATING PEOPLE.???????????


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> AMS SUCKS, I ORDERED FROM THERE AND ANOTHER PLACE THE SAME DAY. THE OTHERS ARRIVED 11 DAYS LATER. STARTED EMAILING AMS ON DAY 14, WAS TOLD TIME AND AGAIN TO GIVE IT TIME. AFTER A MONTH THEY SAID I'D HAVE TO SEND AN EXTRA 15.00 IN A B-DAY CARD, I WAS ALREADY 166.00 IN THE HOLE, SO I SENT IT, NEVER GOT SHIT AND NOW THEY DON'T EVEN ANSWER MY EMAILS. THEY'RE A FUCKING RIPOFF AND I CAN'T SEE WHY WHOMEVER RUNS ROLLITUP LET'S THEM ADVERTISE ON HERE WHEN IT'S KNOWN THER'RE BEATING PEOPLE OUT OF THEIR MONEY. MAYBE THERE'S MORE THAN ONE HAND IN THJE COOKIE JAR. I EVEN RAN A THREAD ON HERE ABOUT IT, 213 VIEWED IT, 7 REPLIED AND ALL HAD BEEN BEAT. I SENT THIS INFO TO ROLLITUP AND AMS. BUT, AS U SEE, AMS STILL HAS AN AD ON HERE, AND AMS IS STILL BEATING PEOPLE.???????????


whats ams stand for?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 9, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> whats ams stand for?


Nvm.. i figured it out lol
idk.. dude you shouldnt order from any country that doesnt connect to yours ..? like id only order from canada..fuck across the world


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 9, 2007)

Just ordered from Dr.Chronic, I live in the US. We will see!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 11, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Just ordered from Dr.Chronic, I live in the US. We will see!


They've been good to me, and the stealth was good.


----------



## superbeast1219 (Aug 13, 2007)

I ordered Some white widow and got them in 2 weeks, i was very satisfied with the results also. Sorry to hear u are haven probs man. But i will def order from BC again, good prices.


----------



## ballsdeepinbud (Aug 14, 2007)

high grade seeds in BC is a good company to me. they offer a guarantee on non-germinated seeds or non-delivery. good prices for f1 strains and even the classics. fast delivery in my experiances.


----------



## gared111 (Jul 10, 2008)

superbeast1219 said:


> I ordered Some white widow and got them in 2 weeks, i was very satisfied with the results also. Sorry to hear u are haven probs man. But i will def order from BC again, good prices.


I just received my 20 White Widow seeds from them today. Shipment took just a week & I only spent $50.00. It doesn't get better than that. Time will tell when I grow them but for fast service & great prices I give them an A+. ( www.bcseedking.com )


----------



## bud2befree (Jul 10, 2008)

i live in bc canada and i wont use them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alot of garbage seeds come from them!!!!!!!!!!!!! beware!!


----------



## bud2befree (Jul 10, 2008)

and unless u hate money stay away from high grade seeds!! they will take the cash and send no stash!!!


----------



## Greenskeeperwilly (Jul 10, 2008)

I just got seeds from them(To Florida), 9 days from when they got the money using there express shipping(4 Days US) for 20$ Extra. I ordered 15 AK47 and 15 Purps. Received 20 Purps and 21 AK47. I will be posting a growlog in the future. You will find a link in my signature soon.


----------



## gared111 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have only used them once (it was early this month) but I received my seeds in under a week. I'm in the US but fairly close to them. Don't give up hope, they are legit. I haven't grown mine yet so I can't attest to the quality. I love their prices! I received 20 white widow seeds for $50.00 (that includes shipping). They only charged me $49.18 which I presume is because of the exchange rate.


----------



## trapper (Jul 17, 2008)

bud2befree said:


> i live in bc canada and i wont use them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alot of garbage seeds come from them!!!!!!!!!!!!! beware!!


so who do you think is the best seed place in BC,i like a few of their genetics,but ive always had my buddy in van pick them up,but who have you heard is the best,thanks,ive not heard good things from bcseedking that i know.


----------



## 666elsie (Jul 18, 2008)

HydroKush said:


> i am starting my grow journal soon Check it out its gonna be Fem Buddah and purps. peace


Like dude you live in the states and with all this border shit well,you should expect a hold up don't you think and jumped the gun on BCseedking EH, yes I live in BC and got my beans in less then a week.now if you want a quick delivery get a post office box here in Canada and see how fast you get em.now that you have your beans enjoy!!post the out come !!don't be so quick to jump over em like that it really tarnishes ones image!!I complain when someone sells me a bag of shitty dope !!


----------



## DutchLady27 (Jul 18, 2008)

I LOVE BC SEED KING they rock we got our order in a week had lots of free seends and 5 out of 6 where female the plants are growing great two weeks into flower and they are strong with lots of bud growing i will ONLY ORDER FROM BC SEED KING


----------



## Lizard.King (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive grown with BCSeedKing and I love them they are only a 6 hour drive from my house so if they fucked around just make a little trip up there and set shit straight haha but the weed Ive gotten out of those seeds oh my oh my


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> Not at all. I always get my order plus extra seeds. I've used them 4 times this year alone. Now AMS that's a different story.


are you related to gary gygax, the guy who spent far less time on his hero/victims as he did on those wicked dragons he painted?(yes...I was the cool geek; like 'booger') ?


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm surprised! they did me right, even with repeated crib death(cold nights). I noticed they must've had some prob's with the credit card companies...other than that, all I can say negative, is that they could use some up to date cali breeds, or some killer mix like i'm working on now from their stock...can you say crystal haze(nl/haze X w widow)?!!!!!!! or how bout purple widow?!!!!!! I had very sad results as far as sprouting, but all I need is the dna! and next year promises to be saaaweeeeeet!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 23, 2008)

7 DAYS TO MY DOOR SUPER FAST LOVE THEM GREAT SEEDS ALSO.I ORDERED FROM nirvana on thr 23 of MAY GOT THEM,TODAY BUT NO BEANS CUSTOMS GOTEM


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 4, 2008)

So i got payment confimation a week ago and seeds came in the mail.....g/f says very inconspicuous too!!!!!
Only problem is that they were crushed almost all of them! I get to look at the damage tonight after work but has anybody else dealt with this and do you know if BC seed king will help me out?


----------



## 666elsie (Aug 11, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> So i got payment confimation a week ago and seeds came in the mail.....g/f says very inconspicuous too!!!!!
> Only problem is that they were crushed almost all of them! I get to look at the damage tonight after work but has anybody else dealt with this and do you know if BC seed king will help me out?


send em an email and pic if you can I'm sure they will replace your beans.
The big Q is was the package it came in damaged??not a scratch on mine when I got em.thats our postal service for you EH!!


----------



## mrsamm (Feb 7, 2009)

The speed and stealth was Great, but Half of all my plants are Hermies!!!!! I was disappointed at the low female to male ratio, which could happen from any seed bank, but out the females that I do have, most are Hermies!! My 2nd grow was the same. Talking about wasting months of growing only to get hermies and seedy bud!! For all you people who think they know how to grow and have NEVER grown anything (not even a tomato plant) don't give me the BS about light leaks, stress, whatever rumored causes for hermies... Hermie plants is a GENETIC thing!!


----------



## phuque (Feb 7, 2009)

I am thinking about ordering from Bcseedkings .....not sure Im in canada so it seem wise to oder from canadian company.


as far as feminized the dont have any seeds under there feminized category .. am I to believe all their seeds are fem or what .


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Aug 1, 2009)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> bc seeds are full of shit and over inflate thc levels in there strains ( elephant bud 34%) they claim is strongest but also they have (euphoria rapido at 38% ) ( jedi 41%) and (indica 50 50%)
> why doesn't anybody else have strains that high or close this one site claims many 30%+ strains


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread is about BC Seed King. None of those strains are available on their site.

As to BC Seed King. I'm pleased with them. Their White Widow is great. I just ordered it again. It arrived in two days last time


----------



## maggik (Aug 26, 2009)

i've ordered almost $400 worth from bc seed king over the last year and a half. yes, their seeds came quickly and most everyone of them germinated with a respectable amount of females. HOWEVER, some of our seeds came mixed up!!!! (a 'god' seed ended up in our big bud package, 'mystery' seeds popped up in our 'purps' package) Someone in the packaging/shipping department is not on the ball!!!! even MORE disturbing, is that we also had 2 hermie plants, and 2 plants from different varieties that were genetically unstable!!!! these guys are not professional and are selling seeds from unknown and unreliable sources!!! these mystery plants could be fun for a hobby grower, but for a professional grower whose income depends on the stability of the crop, these guys are way too unreliable. BC Seed King Is Garbage!!!


----------



## kbotoor (Sep 19, 2009)

BC Seed King White Widows under 220watt CFLs. Germinated 5, these are the 2 remaining females, other 3 were males. Beginning to get very frosty (trait of White widow, yes?) All strong plants thus far:
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/243536-day-23-flower-220w-cfl.html

Just heads up for anyone interested in the company, noticed this thread via Google search on them.


----------



## billabong1968 (Oct 19, 2009)

B.C. Seed King claims high quality seeds produced by profectionals. That's a total crock of shit! I've been growing a long time and had got out of the game for a while. So I could not afford to buy from a high priced seed bank like I should have anyway. The only two good things I can say about them is my order got here and nearly 100% germination on nearly 60 seeds. And in fact all the plants were very healthy thru the veg. stage but when it came time to start finding the girls and the boys it ended up being 15 girls out of 55 plants that made it to that stage. And I should mention at this time I use high quality dirt, R.O. water, and my room temp. is kept well under control. And to add insult to injury the f'ing girls I did get keep on putting out male pollen sacks like you wouldn't believe. I am have to check all the plants every 2-3 days to pick them little bastards off so they won't f-up my whole crop. So if anyone that's reads this just know it could happen to you.


----------



## billabong1968 (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with you 100%. These assholes should be found out about on every form possible. My plants are growing great from the seeds I got from them if you like your whole crop to be male or hermies.


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never heard of anything that causes seeds to be mostly male. Growing conditions might cause that but not genetics. Start the plants under short days and you'll get a higher female percentage. That's the only thing I've ever read about that alters the male/female ratio. I got some hermies myself growing NL seeds from BCseddking but that was only in the plants grown directly from seed. When I took cuttings from those plants and grew them out there were no herms. Wasn't a problem for me. Not the greatest NL potencywise but produced nice resinous buds. I don't think their seed producers do any real selective breeding. Probably just plants grown outdoors in BC for years, which would probably result in lowered potency. It wasn't garbage or anything, just not the most potent weed on earth as NL is reported to be. Pretty average by my standards. Roots very well though and grows vigorously.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Oct 21, 2009)

I used this company before. My grow got ripped out the dirt mid flower this year, but I bought a 20 pack of indoor mix all germ'd 15 females great looking healthy plants that I vegged under CFLs. I think it may have taken a week and a half two weeks tops for shipping. I would def go through them again. Good luck with your grow bro.


----------



## badbackbill (May 11, 2012)

ive ordered from bc seed king a few times. The purps/white widow/big bud were awsome.The kush on the other hand was anything but. Although it was good it wasnt kush. The purps lives on in clone form and has to be the best weed ive seen and smoked personaly. Seems weird when guys come on the form for one post then never to heard from again. Ill order from them again and again until i find 3 moms that i cant live without.........1 down two to go


----------

